# 11/01 National Seashore



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Went out to the seashore this afternoon around 330. Bite was on from the time I got there untill about 5, I left at 5:30. No pompano, 10 whiting kept, 999 whiting released, and a breakoff. Caught the 3 big whiting on the jig, everything else on peeled shrimp. Got broken off on the jig, think it was a big jack. Waded out to cast twice, saw a big shark twice and didn't go back out. There were much better cuts and dropoffs than last week when I fished and I found a spot where the sandbar was only 15 feet from the shore and it was a deep spot in between. It was a fish funnel and there were massive schools of whiting just cruising through. Beautiful afternoon.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks good sniper, everyone is seeing big sharks


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Think I may try and put a piece of steel in one of their mouths soon if the surf will lay down a bit


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats some good eatin!:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Let me know when you go back out! I would love to meet you and bring some big tackle for the toothy critters!
Love the Whiting! Used to fish for them as a boy on the Texas Gulf Coast. They make for some awesome fried fish sandwhiches!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Let me know when you go back out! I would love to meet you and bring some big tackle for the toothy critters!
> Love the Whiting! Used to fish for them as a boy on the Texas Gulf Coast. They make for some awesome fried fish sandwhiches!



Looks like we have a North wind Friday, if that forecast holds Friday afternoon would be a good one to take the yak and paddle some baits out.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds good to me if the north wind holds! Hey BeerItSelf!!!! Get your yak and lets go Friday afternoon.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well if I go Friday it will have to be in the morning, I have been informed by the boss that I am in charge of the little one Friday afternoon and early evening. Open for Sat or Thurs but the wind and surf for everything but Fri looks pretty rough for yakin a bait out.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm off Friday. All I have to do is get some new tailgating chairs and more beer for Saturday. Other than that I am free until about 6pm. Then I am freed up again around 8pm.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Devinsdad how are you looking for Friday? I would be down for say a 10am till 2 or 3 pm excursion or earlier in the morning is fine too. Or I could go later Friday night. I seem to have had more bites during the middle of the day lately anyways and I have been seeing sharks mid day as well. It's supposed to get pretty chilly Friday night...basically I have to watch my daughter from about 4 till 8ish so any time other than that lol


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

*National Seashore Trip Tomorrow Afternoon (Friday 11/04)*

WX Forecast projects the 'cold front' bringing in clouds and rain chance today (Thurs afternoon). Maybe things will improve enough for an excursion Friday afternoon to the National Seashore. Intell Sources indicate there are 999 targets in the vicintiy of that area. Nice job on 11/01 Sniper!

I plan to head to the Seashore Friday after work and should be set up late afternoon 'til sunset. I'll look for guys in the yaks, 999 whiting and big sharks in theh near surf. I (we-wife and I) typically set up West of Opal Beach Proper; I park at that asphalt parking a couple of miles west of Opal pavillions and park. I'm the guy with the 'RollEz' pull cart I tricked out with all the amenities for the surf. 

I'll be on the lookout for guys with yaks Friday late afternoon at the Seashore. Would like to say hello to my seashore fishing peers. Until tomorrow, and/or Saturday, take care. :thumbsup:

Nightmare 07
aka: Eric in Navarre


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I can get out of work after about 2p but have a dinner to go to Friday evening at 7p. So that leaves me available from about 2-6p.

Can't get out before 2p however. ;o(


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess I'm going to try and get out there by 10:30 or eleven tomorrow morning and stay till around 330-4. Going to try for a pomp and see if I can get a shark bite on my spinning outfit.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Going out today as well if anyone can join, be out there around 130 or so. I will be about 200 yards east of the parking lot, there is a nice cut right there and the sandbar is only 15-20 feet from the shore there.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW!!! nice work! are they that thick at johnsons beach?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing but blue fish today.....


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

is johnsons beach where i met you sniper? lol still chasing shark #1


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

behappy79 said:


> is johnsons beach where i met you sniper? lol still chasing shark #1


Negative, it was the the National Seashore, Navarre side


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey beer and devinsdad, I'm going to head out to the seashore around 10am tomorrow morning. I will be at the parking lot nearest Navarre. I caught a nice size blue fish today that yall can use for shark bait if you can make it out and judging by their numbers today, there shouldn't be any shortage of blues tomorrow. Saw some 3-4 foot sharks cruising right close to the shore today. Surf permitting, I'm going to try and hookup on a good one on my spinning outfit. With the strong north wind I'm hoping I can balloon a bait out and hopefully pickup a pomp while I'm waiting.


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

im free firday mind me coming along?
where yas going and might need directions


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

What's the weather supposed to do tomorrow? I will try to get out there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

National Seashore, east parking lot near to Navarre Beach. Go over Navarre Bridge and take a right at the intersection. Stay on that road and it takes you to national seashore.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

beeritself said:


> What's the weather supposed to do tomorrow? I will try to get out there.


Friday
North winds 15 to 20 knots with occasional gusts around 25 knots in the morning. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough.

Im thinking that it will be fairly smooth nearshore with the north wind


----------

